# Do all the SL3's have BB30 bottom brackets?



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting an SL3 frame, but I want to run 7900 cranks. I have heard that the Spec'y cranks are better and their literature says they are stiffer, but I like my 7900 cranks too much to change. Does the SL3 frame (normal or team geo) come with a "normal", non-BB30 bottom bracket?


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

There are SL3 frames that can accept those cranks, just make sure that you tell your LBS that.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

The SL3 frame-sets, both normal and team geometry, come only with the regular English 68mm bottom bracket. This is what Specialized mean by "threaded BB" in the technical spec. On the other hand, the SL3 module comes with BB30. I'd still definitely double-check with the LBS when you order, just in case there are other options available to them that aren't on the web-site. Personally if I were going with a Shimano drive train, I'd run the matching Shimano crank-set too.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Ok, thanks for the info guys.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Dusting off this old thread to ask a question about the SL3 module with BB30.

Can it be converted to use an english threaded BB?

I ask because I have a module waiting to be built up but I'm somewhat partial to my 180mm cranks and until Specialized gets some (due in March but hopefully sooner) I'd like to run the 7900's I have collecting dust in the garage. 

Thanks!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

goneskiian said:


> Dusting off this old thread to ask a question about the SL3 module with BB30.
> 
> Can it be converted to use an english threaded BB?
> 
> ...


There's an adapter you can install to convert to standard, but you might want to read through this thread before deciding to go that route.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=195281


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> There's an adapter you can install to convert to standard, but you might want to read through this thread before deciding to go that route.
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=195281


Thanks!

So, where would one get one of these adapters? QBP?

Edit: Nevermind. Just talked to my LBS. They seem to think it will work fine. We'll see!


----------



## cyclequip (Oct 20, 2004)

Specialized sell a threaded sleeve (and spacer washers) that fits inside the module frame and takes an Italian BB. This will permit use of any threaded BB crank assuming you can get the Italian BB. Shimano is no problem - I have done it this way for a couple years now with 7800 cranks in a module frame.


----------



## bikeosprey (Sep 20, 2008)

I have the adaptor and you need an Italian BB to use it.
I had it in my 09 SL for 400 miles, it is perfect, make me an offer with or without the BB, mine is GXP which will not help you.

I called Specialized on all of this before buying it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bikeosprey said:


> I have the adaptor and you need an Italian BB to use it.
> I had it in my 09 SL for 400 miles, it is perfect, make me an offer with or without the BB, mine is GXP which will not help you.
> 
> I called Specialized on all of this before buying it.


Not doubting you or cyclequip re: the adapter, but I can't locate it on Spec's website. May only be available through LBS's because of concerns with installation.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

http://wheelsmfg.com/content/view/785/54/

I use the Shimano BB30 conversion cups on my frame (non-Specialized), but I feel like I need to have a true BB30 crank on a BB30 frame. I'm looking at putting my Cannondales on there or else going with Sram Red.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tyro said:


> http://wheelsmfg.com/content/view/785/54/


Thanks for the info, but I don't think that was what cyclequip was referring to. Maybe I'm reading the posts too literally, but these aren't Specialized brand (if such a thing exists).


cyclequip said:


> Specialized sell a threaded sleeve (and spacer washers)...


----------



## bikeosprey (Sep 20, 2008)

I just changed mine from standard to BB30 on my 09 SL, much lighter, larger bearings so they last longer, and maybe stiffer. Definitely a better system.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Updating this thread. My LBS got some press in bearings to adapt the BB30 to use Shimano cranks.

To be clear this is not a threaded sleeve which you then thread a standard outboard bearing BB into, this is a "press fit" bearing set that looks a lot like THIS.

I'm not sure this BB is the exact one we're using but it looks just like it.

The hold up is that we now need some spacers as the chain rings are contacting the chainstay. Like 6mm or more of spacers. 

I'll report back when I'm actually riding. By that time Specialized will probably release the 180mm crank arms I'm waiting for and this will just be a waste of time!   

Cheers!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I don't think it will be a waste of time, the Shimano crank is better in every way than the Specialized BB30 type cranks. I own two Specialized bikes with their BB30 cranks (Tarmac SL2 and Roubaix SL2) and, one bike with the Shimano crank. No comparison, Shimano rules. Having said that, I have not tried the 2010 version yet, and I understand some improvements were made. But I would still rather have the Shimano crank.


----------



## cyclequip (Oct 20, 2004)

The Shimano press-in bearing cups *don't *work on Specialized frames. Spesh use what is known as BB30 OS - a non-standard BB width. We've seen all manner tried but the boys at Morgan Hill acknowledge the only way is with the sleeve. Spacers don't work as you can't get the right width to get the right preload on the bearings.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

cyclequip said:


> The Shimano press-in bearing cups *don't *work on Specialized frames. Spesh use what is known as BB30 OS - a non-standard BB width. We've seen all manner tried but the boys at Morgan Hill acknowledge the only way is with the sleeve. Spacers don't work as you can't get the right width to get the right preload on the bearings.


That's strange as it seems to be working fine for me.



NealH said:


> I don't think it will be a waste of time, the Shimano crank is better in every way than the Specialized BB30 type cranks. I own two Specialized bikes with their BB30 cranks (Tarmac SL2 and Roubaix SL2) and, one bike with the Shimano crank. No comparison, Shimano rules. Having said that, I have not tried the 2010 version yet, and I understand some improvements were made. But I would still rather have the Shimano crank.


Really? How do you figure?

If they're good enough for Spartacus they're good enough for me! 

Also, since Shimano cranks aren't compatible with the Quarq Cinqo I'll be switching back as soon as Specialized makes me some 180mm crank arms and Quarq get's more Specialized spiders in stock.  :thumbsup:

Cheers!


----------



## cyclequip (Oct 20, 2004)

goneskiian said:


> That's strange as it seems to be working fine for me.


Good for you and good luck! Intersting to see how it holds up.....


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

cyclequip said:


> Good for you and good luck! Intersting to see how it holds up.....


Just to be clear, this is the solution straight from Specialized for this.

Also to be clear I haven't actually ridden the bike yet. I finally have it home and am building it up but waiting for some bars. Here are some pictures of the BB area. The spacers used on the crank axle (and recommended by Specialized) are 1" headset spacers. I saw the picture that Specialized sent my LBS telling exactly how many of each width spacer to use on each side to get it just right but I didn't write that information down.

The BB bearings are Shimano part number SM-BB91-42.

Yes, I've cleaned the excess grease off! :smilewinkgrin:

Cheers!


----------



## tedgrant (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a tricross with an fsa bb30 crank with ceramic bearings. less than 1000 miles. i honestly feel that my old japan shimano un-73 (xt) square taper sealed BB in another bike spins smoother ( way over 1000 miles). the bb30 definately doesnt not have as good seals as the shimano BB. my 2 cents.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

goneskiian said:


> Just to be clear, this is the solution straight from Specialized for this.
> 
> Also to be clear I haven't actually ridden the bike yet. I finally have it home and am building it up but waiting for some bars. Here are some pictures of the BB area. The spacers used on the crank axle (and recommended by Specialized) are 1" headset spacers. I saw the picture that Specialized sent my LBS telling exactly how many of each width spacer to use on each side to get it just right but I didn't write that information down.
> 
> The BB bearings are Shimano part number SM-BB91-42.


Thanks for posting that info. I'm looking at using my 180mm 7800 cranks on an '09 Tarmac BB30 frame. Would the Wheels Mfg adapter work, or would it be too wide? If that's the only problem, I could easily have a buddy shave down the outboard ends in a lathe. It would just be a matter of making the total width (and chainline) right, correct?


----------



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

Two questions from someone who's not mechanically inclined:

1) Instead of trying to run the 7900 cranks with that bottom bracket, it could also be swapped out for the 7900 one, right?

2) I'm considering getting one of these, and part of the reason I'm getting a new bike at all is for a more aggressive position (especially in the head tube). But, the team fit might be a bit too much of a change right away. I assume that spacers can be used to gradually lower me?

Thanks!


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

teapotter said:


> Two questions from someone who's not mechanically inclined:
> 
> 1) Instead of trying to run the 7900 cranks with that bottom bracket, it could also be swapped out for the 7900 one, right?
> 
> 2) I'm considering getting one of these, and part of the reason I'm getting a new bike at all is for a more aggressive position (especially in the head tube). But, the team fit might be a bit too much of a change right away. I assume that spacers can be used to gradually lower me?


1) See Goneskiian's posts and photos, above. The idea is to use adapters to run the smaller Shimano spindle in the larger BB30 bearings. Not trivial in this case, since apparantly Speciallized's BB30 is wider than the standard. If you're not mechanically inclined, you might want to make sure that your shop is willing to deal with this. 

2) Of course you can use a combination of spacers and flipping the stem to get a range of bar heights. The new fork will also have a long steerer tube that can be trimmed as needed.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

teapotter said:


> Two questions from someone who's not mechanically inclined:
> 
> 1) Instead of trying to run the 7900 cranks with that bottom bracket, it could also be swapped out for the 7900 one, right?
> 
> ...


For 1, if you do not want to use a BB30 bottom bracket and cranks, then buy the frameset instead of the module. The frameset has the standard BB and you can use the 7900 bottom bracket and cranks without an adapter. If you do this you will never be able to use BB30. On the other hand, if you want BB30 compatibility you have to buy the module and then you get the Specialized crankset.

For 2, you should measure the head tube of your existing bike and compare carefully to the geometry charts for the regular fit and team fit frames. The regular fit has a relatively long head tube (compared with traditional geometries anyway) so you will want to be sure that it is not already too long if you are trying to get more aggressive. Of course you can adjust within a certain range by spacers and stem selection, but it is a good idea to be in the middle of that range rather than at the either extreme.

Also (1) and (2) are connected. If you want the team geometry, you will have to buy the frameset and that gives you the standard BB. If you want the standard fit you can buy either the frameset with the standard BB or the module with BB30. According to their web site, at least, Specialized don't offer the team geometry in module/BB30 form.


----------



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Specializin'n'Specialized (Jan 19, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> For 1, if you do not want to use a BB30 bottom bracket and cranks, then buy the frameset instead of the module. The frameset has the standard BB and you can use the 7900 bottom bracket and cranks without an adapter. If you do this you will never be able to use BB30. On the other hand, if you want BB30 compatibility you have to buy the module and then you get the Specialized crankset.
> 
> For 2, you should measure the head tube of your existing bike and compare carefully to the geometry charts for the regular fit and team fit frames. The regular fit has a relatively long head tube (compared with traditional geometries anyway) so you will want to be sure that it is not already too long if you are trying to get more aggressive. Of course you can adjust within a certain range by spacers and stem selection, but it is a good idea to be in the middle of that range rather than at the either extreme.
> 
> Also (1) and (2) are connected. If you want the team geometry, you will have to buy the frameset and that gives you the standard BB. If you want the standard fit you can buy either the frameset with the standard BB or the module with BB30. According to their web site, at least, Specialized don't offer the team geometry in module/BB30 form.


Actually the SL3 module is only available in the Team Geo....
It is listed under the technical specs on the frame of the module.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Specializin'n'Specialized said:


> Actually the SL3 module is only available in the Team Geo....It is listed under the technical specs on the frame of the module.


Oops, thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

D'oh! I got the module but didn't realize until now that it's the team geometry! Crap! I'm going to have like 6 cm of spacers!

Haven't even finished building the bike up and now I've got my 180mm cranks from Specialized. Hope my shop will help me with a frame swap now! :blush2:   

Cheers!


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

goneskiian said:


> D'oh! I got the module but didn't realize until now that it's the team geometry! Crap! I'm going to have like 6 cm of spacers!
> 
> Haven't even finished building the bike up and now I've got my 180mm cranks from Specialized. Hope my shop will help me with a frame swap now! :blush2:


There's a huge difference between the standard and team geometry in the larger sizes (55mm HT difference in 61cm). 

I didn't know they offered the cranks in 180mm. If so, that would be the only 180mm BB30 crankset that I'm aware of. That might have to replace my 180mm 7800 cranks someday.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

I know! According to the geometry specs I'm looking at 3.5cm on my size 58! Turns out my bike shop knew this but didn't bother telling me. A little ticked off at them right now.

Well, I guess they're not making many of the 180mm cranks as it shows out of stock already. I got mine about a week and a half ago but I had a request in for them through my shop a couple months ago.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=47411&menuItemId=9305&eid=5135

Cheers!


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Another thread that is relevant here. Someone linked this thread there so I thought I'd do the same...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=200161

In that thread someone also links another set of adapters that should work on these frames...

http://enduroforkseals.com/id286.html

Cheers!


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

goneskiian said:


> In that thread someone also links another set of adapters that should work on these frames...
> 
> http://enduroforkseals.com/id286.html


I just got those Enduro BB30 to HT II adapters. They fit beatifully, and sort of snap into place with the o-rings. The additional seals look like they'll be effective, too. The only downside is that they weigh 52g.


----------

